# SOS - Besoin d'aide - fichiers perdus iCloud



## robotkid (8 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un grand besoin d'aide, d'aide d'expert(e)s svp.
J'ai un iMac qui me sert pour tout ce qui est perso.
Pour tout ce qui est professionnel, je suis sur un MacBook Pro.
Alors que je voulais réactiver mon MBP qui était en veille, celui-ci a quelque peu buggué, et j'ai dû le relancer.
Mais lorsqu'il s'est rallumé, il m'a demandé si je voulais me connecter à mon iCloud (je suis désolé, je ne me souviens plus de la formule, j'ai été distrait, et j'ai accepté sans trop réfléchir).
Et désormais, tout ce qui était sur mon bureau professionnel (MBP) a disparu et été remplacé par les fichiers de mon bureau perso!
J'espère avoir été clair...?
S'il vous plaît, j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide, comment puis-je récupérer tous mes fichiers pro? Je suis en panique là 

Merci d'avance du temps que vous consacrerez à m'aider


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2022)

Normalement iCloud ne supprime rien. Est-ce que tu n’aurais pas un autre compte iCloud professionnel ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)

Une erreur d'adresse cloud ?


----------

